# Poppern



## Sei.. (14. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich bin Schüler und hab vor ab september ein halbes jahr auf teneriffa zu verbringen und dort natürlich auch zu angeln...
1. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit popper-fischen und jiggen vom ufer auf den kanaren? habe auf lanzarote öfter barrakudas und wahoos in ufernähe springen sehen und dann vom kajak n bonito und n skippy gefangen:vik:, allerdings außerhalb von jeder wurfweite.

2. Mit welchem Gerät sollte ich es dort auf barra bonito und co angehen. von boot habe ich immer eine Shimano Speedjigger und ne avet sx genutzt nur finde ich die zum werfen nich so geil#d. Jetzt überlege ich ne wft no mono zu kaufen (35) und auf ne 70 gramm spinne zu machen( sehr kräftige). meint ihr die no mono in 35 passt? danke für antworten#h


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Hallo und willkommen an Board! #h

Zu Deinem Reiseziel kann ich leider nichts sagen, weil ich da noch nicht gejiggt oder gepoppert habe! Unklar ist mir allerdings, wie Du vom Ufer aus Jiggen willst? 
Zu der Rolle kann ich Dir leider auch nichts sagen, mir liegen dazu keine Erfahrungsbericht vor. Beim googlen habe ich   ein gutes Angebot gefunden. Allerdings stimmt mich dieser Preis doch etwas nachdenklich, weil Qualität schon ihren Preis hat. Wenn es Dein Budget zulässt, so könntest Du über eine Shimano Twinpower oder auch eine Tica Taurus nachdenken, die kann ich beide empfehlen. 
Wenn Du vom Strand fischen willst, so solltest Du eine längere Rute nehmen, die Sportex Carat Strong könnte interessant sein, wenn Sie Dir nicht zu hart ist.


----------



## Sei.. (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Hi,
Ich würde noch mal gerne die Meinung von euch zu dem Gerät hören. Meint ihr die 70 Gramm Spinnrute und die WFT NoMono 35 reichen zum Poppern auf Bonitos, Barrakudas und kleinere Stachelmakrelen auf den Kanaren und co. aus? Welche Poppergröße könnt ihr denn für das Angeln auf diese Fische empfehlen? Habe bis jetzt nur einen DAM Popper in 10 cm und 28 gramm und einen DAM Classic in 13 cm und 60 gramm. Welche größe ist besser? Liebe grüße und vielen Dank für Antworten,
leo


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Hallo Leo!

Die Rute dürfte zu weich sein, m.E. solltest Du mindestens ein WG von 150g benutzen. Bei den Poppern kannst Du ruhig eine Nummer größer nehmen, Du glaubst gar nicht welche Zwerge sich an großen Poppern vergreifen.


----------



## Sei.. (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Danke,
Also meine rute ist eine "Rozemeijer to spin it". Die ist sehr steif also nicht wabbelig sondern eher wie eine 240cm lange sehr starke vertical-rute. Sonst hätte ich noch eine Shimano Speedmaster Jigging. Die is ja leider nur 180 cm lang:-(...


----------



## freibadwirt (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Hallo
meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Popperrute mindestens 2,50 bis 2,70 Meter lang sein da die Wurfweite beim Poppern doch sehr entscheident ist . Eins kann ich dir auf jeden Fall sagen die Shimano Jigging ist total ungeeignet . An deiner Stelle würde ich noch Stickbaits #6mitnehmen sind leichter zum fischen und meistens fäniger als herkömmliche Popper .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Squeezer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Andreas,hast Du ne gute Quelle für Stickbaits 100-150gr.?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern*

Moinsen,

ich fische so die ganze Zeit hier. 

Habe 2-3 unterschiedliche Kombos.

1. Fische so bis 10 Pfund, die im Drill nahe der Oberflaeche bleiben Rute Wurfgewicht 20-60 gr, 3 - 3.6m (je nach benoetigter Distanz), 5000er Shimao Stradic, Popper zwischen 25 und 50gr, 30er Schnur bz. 12er geflochtene.

2. Fische bis 50 Pfund, die im Drill im Freiwasser bleiben Rute -150gr, 3 - 4m (je nach Distanz), Popper 70 - 100gr, Multirolle mit 6:1 Ubersetzung und ausreichend Schnur (40er - 50er Mono) 

3. Fische die im Drill direkt ins Riff tauchen, 2.4m Rute, 50IBS Popper-Rute, Shimano Stella 10000 oder preiswerteres Aequivalent, 30-50er geflochtene, 3m 150Ibs Fluorocarbon. Popper oder Stickbaits zwischen 20 und 150gr, kommt auf Zielfisch an... 

Als 4. haette ich noch ne ultraleicht 2m Popper-Rute mit Poppern so um die 5-10gr, 2000er Rolle, aber das ist nur fuer Kleinfisch bis 4 Pfund und nuer fuer Fun...|supergri|supergri

Generell zu bedenken fuer alle Popper-Angaben das das Gewicht von der Wurfdistanz und die Groesse und das Muster vom Zielfisch abhaengig sind...

Hoffe das hilft etwas

Cheers
A


----------

